
Exchange banner with hundreds of websites and get mass traffic - cheerspartner
Cheers provides an innovative website marketing platform that can be a great boost for those who have started an online business.
Unlike traditional pcc advertising, Cheers helps multiple websites exchange banners. Imagine what it would be like to exchange banners with hundreds of websites every day. Our service is currently in beta, so you can use it for free.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gocheers.net
======
Etheryte
So how is this different from traditional advertising at all?

~~~
cheerspartner
you don't pay per click.

